# Are You On The List?



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

*One will fly, one will die. 0304 1560 0002 4751 3094*

And so, it begins.:gn Are you on the list?

CBF:w


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Go git 'em!!! Someone better watch their a$$!!!!!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

yeah, usually the one that starts with an S


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok that sounds scary.
Think I will go into hiding even if I am not on the list.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

uh oh.....:hn


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

given the options I would like to be on the fly list please.


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

you so crazy!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Fly away baby!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

o this might be interesting:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

This one is going to hurt !!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Brent doesn't mess around...somebody is gonna get WHOMPED! :bx


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

ComicBookFreak said:


> *One will fly, one will die. 0304 1560 0002 4751 3094*
> 
> And so, it begins.:gn Are you on the list?
> 
> CBF:w


Looks like some one is going to blow up like Patreli (sp). I can paint the future, so I would tell you, but that wouldn't be fair

I love that damn show.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ut Ohhhhhh..hiro.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

mother?...... 


ATL


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

_"A preachment, dear friends, you are about to receive
on John Barleycorn, nicotine, and the temptations of Eve"
(Bronx cheer)

No parkin' by the sewer sign
Hot dog, my razor's broke
Water drippin' up the spout
But I don't care, let it all hang out

Hangin' from a pine tree by my knees
Sun is shinin' through the shade
Nobody knows what it's all about,
It's too much, man, let it all hang out

Saw a man walkin' upside down
My T.V.'s on the blink
Made Galileo look like a Boy Scout
Sorry 'bout that, let it all hang out

Sleep all day, drive all night
Brain my numb, can't stop now
For sure ain't no doubt
Keep an open mind, let it all hang out

It's rainin' inside a big brown moon
How does that mess you baby up, leg
Eatin' a Reuben sandwich with sauerkraut
Don't stop now, baby, let it all hang out

Let it all hang out (harmonized) [repeat to fade]_

Let It Out (Let It All Hang Out)
THE HOMBRES
(Bill Cunningham)

Ah So........

SHIWT
TGIF


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Be afraid... be very afraid...


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Be afraid... be very afraid...


0304 1560 0002 4751 3162
0304 1560 0002 4751 3155
0304 1560 0002 4751 3148
0304 1560 0002 4751 3124
0304 1560 0002 4751 3131
0304 1560 0002 4751 3117
0304 1560 0002 4751 3100

CBF:w


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> 0304 1560 0002 4751 3162
> 0304 1560 0002 4751 3155
> 0304 1560 0002 4751 3148
> 0304 1560 0002 4751 3124
> ...


OH SH!T things are gettin serious now.......:hn


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

ComicBookFreak said:


> 0304 1560 0002 4751 3162
> 0304 1560 0002 4751 3155
> 0304 1560 0002 4751 3148
> 0304 1560 0002 4751 3124
> ...


Good gawd man!!!:r This ought to be good!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

YIKES!!! Everybody Hide!!!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I think I heard someone say that cement might be a good way to fortify the mailbox... Is this true? Is there time?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> *One will fly, one will die. 0304 1560 0002 4751 3094*
> 
> And so, it begins.:gn Are you on the list?
> 
> CBF:w


Something tells me the hot blonde in the middle isn't going to be the one dying any time soon.

Nice stike, Brent!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ComicBookFreak said:


> 0304 1560 0002 4751 3162
> 0304 1560 0002 4751 3155
> 0304 1560 0002 4751 3148
> 0304 1560 0002 4751 3124
> ...


I see Brent laughing like this guy:


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> 0304 1560 0002 4751 3162
> 0304 1560 0002 4751 3155
> 0304 1560 0002 4751 3148
> 0304 1560 0002 4751 3124
> ...


Ok so where do I apply the gauze pads? 

ATL


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

What list? Heroes what a good show!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ok which one died?

ATL


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes, I was on the list....OUCH. Pictures soon....





THX Brent


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy Chit!!! Watch your ducks! :hn


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I am on the list... I haven't been home yet to see if my apartment is still standing...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

galaga said:


> Yes, I was on the list....OUCH. Pictures soon....
> 
> THX Brent





DriftyGypsy said:


> I am on the list... I haven't been home yet to see if my apartment is still standing...


This is funny stuff!  great targets, CBF.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> This is funny stuff!  great targets, CBF.


And some still haven't been mailed

Let's just hope the package that the tracking says was the wrong addy and has been forwarded, makes it safely.



galaga said:


> Yes, I was on the list....OUCH. Pictures soon....
> 
> THX Brent


My pleasure Rick. You more than deserve it buddy.

CBF:w


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks like Florida took a hurtin!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

burninator said:


> Looks like Florida took a hurtin!


Whoever else gets these packages is gonna be hurtin'.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67345


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I was on the list

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67724


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> I was on the list
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67724


Me too! HELP!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67737

ATL


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

12stones said:


> Whoever else gets these packages is gonna be hurtin'.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67345





DriftyGypsy said:


> I was on the list
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67724





galaga said:


> Yes, I was on the list....OUCH. Pictures soon....
> 
> THX Brent





ATLHARP said:


> Me too! HELP!
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67737
> 
> ATL


I'm on the list and I'm afraid to go home. :al


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I'm on the list and I'm afraid to go home. :al


You know what they say...You can run, but you can't hide.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I'm on the list and I'm afraid to go home. :al


Well, I'm home and there is this HUGE box. I've been staring at it (unopened) for 30 minutes. Hmmmmm


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I hope i didn't piss brent off any time?


go get em bro!!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Well, I'm home and there is this HUGE box. I've been staring at it (unopened) for 30 minutes. Hmmmmm


All I have to say is "DAMN!"
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67750


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

sgresso said:


> I hope i didn't piss brent off any time?
> 
> go get em bro!!!


The list isn't finished yet, is all I will say.:hn

CBF:w


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

MOMMY!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

ComicBookFreak said:


> The list isn't finished yet, is all I will say.:hn
> 
> CBF:w


I would be worried but I already been hit... the rest of you, well.... o


----------

